# Import from Philippines



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a strange question. Who if anyone has ever tried to import live fish/coral from the Philippines? I ask because someone at work with no knowledge was thinking it may not be that hard to do it. I told her it would likely be easier to speak to a shop like SUM who imports from there all the time but she thought it was crazy considering the prices of retail. She has family back home and a tank with coral she likes. She was going to bring it back until her family told her it wouldn't be that easy. Her first thought was just to pack it and bring it which I told her wouldn't be a good idea. I suggested she research how to properly import live stock as a lot of it is now protected and illegal. Anyone have some insight? I realize this is not a simple process and is most likely futile.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You need a CITES for fish and inverts from the Philippines, coral is illegal.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it's the states but still....

http://www.csmonitor.com/Environmen...ssman-smuggled-coral-into-us-from-philippines


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I knew you could import something but wasn't sure if coral was allowed. I'll let her know she should give up on the idea if she wants coral.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hard coral from anywhere requires a CITES permit. Never easy. 
But like Chris says, if its illegal to export hard coral from the Philippines, that makes it impossible, from there.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I recommended she research what should would like to have from there and then look for it here in the market. I'm sure there is enough coral around North America that is native to the Philippines anyway. It will just be a matter how much she is will to pay.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...uatic-animals/eng/1331906471842/1331908089467


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

might want to have your friend read this so she can appreciate the type of trouble one can get into trying to deal with illegally obtained coral - not Canada but still ...

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/05/11/illegal-coral-seizure-manchester/#more-58431


----------

